# Sunday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Almost a repeat of yesterday with few LGMouth here and there. Had a good bite in the first hour but as the tide turned it just fizzled out. 










Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Have always wanted to get into fly fishin but never took the plunge.


----------

